# Crab Rangoon Dip with Won Ton Crackers TNT



## pdswife (Aug 25, 2005)

WON TON CRACKER NOTES:

1.) These make wonderful substitutions for potato chips and are healthier for you than potato chips!

2.) You may sprinkle any seasoning you prefer on these crackers instead of or along with parmesan cheese!





 Ingredients:
 CRAB RANGOON DIP

1 (8oz.) pkg cream cheese, room temperature
2 Tbsp. milk (optional - can make dip too runny)
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1 (6 oz.) can crabmeat, flaked ~ OR ~ 1/4 lb. immitation crab, crumbled
1 Tbsp. fresh green onion, chopped ~ OR ~ 1 Tbsp. dried chives
40 drops (more or less to taste) Louisianna Hot Sauce
onion powder - to taste
salt - to taste
1 sm. jar Sweet & Sour Sauce
Won Ton Crackers (see recipe below)


WON TON CRACKERS

4 Tbsp. melted butter
30 Won Ton Squares
Parmesan Cheese, grated



 Directions:
 CRAB RANGOON DIP:

If cream cheese is NOT room temperature, place cream cheese in glass bowl, microwave on high for 1 or 2 minutes until softened.

Stir in milk and garlic.

Add crab & onion, hot sauce, onion powder, salt.

Microwave 2 minutes.

Spread in shallow dish.

Top with drops of Sweet & Sour Sauce over top if desired, or serve sauce on the side.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

WON TON CRACKERS:

Lightly brush jelly roll pan or cookie sheet with melted butter.

Cut won ton wrappers in half to form triangles.

Arrange on buttered pan.

Brush with remaining melted butter.

Sprinkle with parmesan if desired.

Bake in 375 degree oven for 5 to 7 minutes, or until golden.

Cool on paper towels before serving.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2005)

What a nice change from salsa and chips!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 28, 2005)

pds, I just finished making this for our shindig tonight.  Will nuke it when the guests arrive and let you know tomorrow how they liked it.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh good!  I hope you like it as much as I do!!!


----------



## Constance (Aug 28, 2005)

I have everything but the wonton wrappers...wonder how it would taste on Ritz Cracklers?


----------

